# What is growing on my rocks??(see pic)



## Sickcichlids (Aug 16, 2017)

This is a fairly new tank and i do not leave the lights on very long each day.These reddish brown spots started growing on the top surfaces of the rocks facing the light. They rub off fairly easily and seem almost powdery when they do. What is it and is it harmful? there is not really any green algae growing yet which im also curious about because its been running over 2 months. I have 12 african cichlids(mbunas) which are all healthy and active.The water is a steady 78 degrees ph-8.2 nitrates-10-40 max n i usually do at least 15% water change weekly.there is a very small amount of aquarium and epsom salt and baking soda i used to help raise ph and alk of tap water a few times. i assumed this is red-brown algae but if so why do i not have any green algae??


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Diatom algae, it's very common in new tanks. Usually it goes away on its own after a while


----------



## Sickcichlids (Aug 16, 2017)

Ok cool thank you. I actually did notice some green algae growing on the back wall of the tank theyve been scrapping at so that made me feel a little more relieved that things r normal. What do u mean that surviving isnt always thriving? Is there somthing about my tank that isnt good for the fish or?? They seem very healthy and brightly colored, active,poopin normal ,aggresive, etc. But if theres somthin im doin thats no good i would def appreciate the info. .


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

That's just his signature. Like my signature has the list of my current tanks. Don't worry, it's not a reference to your tank


----------



## Sickcichlids (Aug 16, 2017)

haha ok got ya .thanks


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Sorry about that, you're not the first one that thought I was insulting their tank or fish lol. It's just meant to be a reminder that doing the bare minimum isn't the best way.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

My diatom outbreak made the tank look like a mess but after a while, it all turned to green algae, which I like. I suppose some get a pleco to clean it up but I enjoy seeing it and watching the mbuna nibble at it.


----------



## Ziggyno (Jun 24, 2017)

How much time needs to go?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Several months.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

It was probably a good month before it turned to green algae but I imagine every tank will respond differently.


----------

